# PB ENTOURAGE ENVOI MAILS



## bruno51 (5 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai un Imac i7 acheté en 2010 version 10.6.8

J'utilise Entourage 2008 depuis plusieurs années pour centraliser mes mails depuis laposte.net

sans que j'ai changé quoi que ce soit tout d'un coup entourage reçoit mais n'envoi plus les mails

J'ai vérifié les adresses de serveur, reconstruit la bade de données, créer une adresse mail sous yahoo, changer les ports de réception et d'envoi... rien n'y fait

erreur -3259 ou -3260 selon les cas, ou alors il ne reconnaît pas le mot de passe

j'ai pensé le premier jour que cela venait de laposte.net mais comme çà ne fonctionne pas non plus avec yahoo!

j'ai en-suite essayé de passer par l'application mail, cette fois l'envoi et la réception marche à partir du compte yahoo.mail mais pour laposte.net je reçoit mais ne peux pas envoyer (impossible d'envoyer le message par le serveur laposte.net vérifiez les réglages de serveur SMTP ainsi que les réglages avancés auprès de votre administrateur système)

j'ai épuisé mes connaissances en la matière si quelqu'un à une idée

est-ce que cela pourrait venir d'une mise à jour de MAC OS X faite il y a quelques jours et qui serait incompatible avec entourage 2008 ?

Merci de votre aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h41 ----------

je donne une autre info sur mon problème

quand j'essaye de recréer le compte de 0 sur entourage, il me dit "impossible d'établir une connexion sécurisée a pop.laposte.net car le certificat racine valide n'est pas installée"

mais que clique sur plus d'infos, help viewer ne veut pas s'ouvrir

savez comment on peut mettre à jour ce certificat racine ?

Merci


----------



## Aliboron (5 Juillet 2011)

Les soucis d'envoi tiennent aux paramétrages ou au fonctionnement du serveur SMTP, c'est donc vraisemblablement de ce côté qu'il te faut concentrer tes recherches. Il est possible que LaPoste ait modifié ses paramétrages il est aussi possible (probable) que ce soit ton FAI qui ait modifié les autorisations d'accéder à des serveurs SMTP autre que le sien (cas assez classique de protection contre l'envoi de spam). 

 Quels sont tes paramétrages pour le serveur SMTP ? Quel est ton FAI ? Quelles sont les limitations qu'il apporte éventuellement à l'utilisation du port 25 ? As-tu jeté un oeil sur les indications données sur l'aide de LaPoste.net à ce sujet ? As-tu fait un essai en mettant le serveur SMTP de ton FAI plutôt que celui de LaPoste.net ?


Note : RAS de mon côté pour ce qui est de l'utilisation des différents SMTP avec Entourage 2008, même après toutes les mises à jour souhaitables...


----------



## bruno51 (5 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour et merci de cette réponse rapide

j'ai essayé toutes les pistes proposées ci dessous, rien n'y fait

c'est pour çà que je pensais à un problème suite à la mise à jour MAC OS 10.6.8

d'autres idées ?


----------



## Aliboron (5 Juillet 2011)

bruno51 a dit:


> j'ai essayé toutes les pistes proposées ci dessous, rien n'y fait


Dans la mesure où tu ne donnes aucune indication (FAI ? Paramétrages SMTP ?...) on ne va pas pouvoir t'aider bien plus. Sauf à répéter que ça n'est lié ni à Entourage 2008 12.3.0, ni à Mac OS X 10.6.8...


----------



## bruno51 (5 Juillet 2011)

j'ai changé le smtp en passant à celui de neuf sous entourage pour les deux comptes mails, çà a marché pour le compte yahoo, mais le compte laposte.net reste toujours bloqué

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h24 ----------

ok ok, je voulais juste gagner du temps c

mon FAI est Neuf

paramétrage compte laposte.net : pop.laposte.net et smtp.laposte.net

paramétrage compte yahoo : pop.mail.yahoo.fr et smtp.mail.yahoo.fr

donc en changeant smtp.mail.yahoo.fr par smtp.neuf.fr dans entourage çà marche pour le compte yahoo mais pas pour laposte.net

merci


----------



## Aliboron (5 Juillet 2011)

bruno51 a dit:


> donc en changeant smtp.mail.yahoo.fr par smtp.neuf.fr dans entourage ça marche pour le compte yahoo mais pas pour laposte.net


Oui, mais as-tu bien suivi les indications correspondant à neuf.fr pour le coup. Dans la mesure où neuf.fr n'existe plus vraiment je ne sais pas trop quels sont les réglages mais, comme je vois que pour laposte.net il faut cocher la case "Requiert une authentification", il n'est pas sûr du tout que cela soit nécessaire dans le paramétrage pour neuf.fr. Vérifie les indications que t'a donné neuf.fr (car c'est évidemment là dessus qu'il faut te baser, peu importe le serveur POP (ou IMAP) utilisé pour le compte).


----------

